# Talk to me about dogs...



## Hass (Dec 30, 2011)

So after 2 years, my house will be done very soon. Which means, I can finally get a dog! =)
I've been waiting for what seems like forever to get one. I only had one when I was little... before I can even remember.

Now I have to figure out what I would like. The fiance also has quite a bit of say in this, but she'll go along with just about anything as long as it's not a small breed  She's lived with dogs her whole life, except for now. :|

I have plenty of land, and will border train ASAP. The farmers near me are offering to help out if I run in to trouble with it.
I have 2 cats...
The dog MAY be alone for up to 8 hours once or twice a week, depending on when the fiance works. But usually 4 hours at the most.
My preferred dog was a Malamute, but because of their prey drive and how unruly they can seem to be I'm not sure if they'd be the best choice for me as a first time dog owner. I thought of Huskies as well, but same deal.
Golden Retrievers, Labs, and German Shepards are acceptable as well.

I don't have a problem going to formal training with it, and hope to train it myself in between. I'm just not sure what route to go with my cats... I wanted a 1-4 year old dog or so, just because there's so many dogs available and I really am not sure if we're home enough to take care of a puppy.

Do breeds really matter as far as how they act/behave? Or is it more so how they were brought up and what they were exposed to as a pup?
I'm just really confused... *Basically I'm just wondering, what large/medium-large breed is good for a first time owner that I won't have to worry about it eating my cats for a snack when I'm not looking?*


----------



## Dix (Dec 30, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> So after 2 years, my house will be done very soon. Which means, I can finally get a dog! =)
> I've been waiting for what seems like forever to get one. I only had one when I was little... before I can even remember.
> 
> Now I have to figure out what I would like. The fiance also has quite a bit of say in this, but she'll go along with just about anything as long as it's not a small breed  She's lived with dogs her whole life, except for now. :|
> ...



LOL !! So many questions, so little time.

Def stay away from the terrier group, they're demons 

I think any of the goofy breeds you mentioned will do fine. Cats and dogs can usually "work things out", I've found. Older cats have a "unique" ability to train a dog real fast, I have discovered  ;-) 

A younger dog gets cat trained easier than an older dog


----------



## fossil (Dec 30, 2011)

Had dogs my whole life until just about a year ago...now at age 63 I'm dogless, but thinking about maybe getting another.  All my dogs were adopted mutts...the best dog I ever had was 1/4 Coyote, 1/4 Basenji & 1/2 fence-jumping Terrier.  Worst dog I ever had was a Husky/Shepherd mix (both big breeds high on the list of susceptibility to Epilepsy...yup, my dog had it and it was a long, slow nightmare...sometimes an emergency).  Some dogs are by nature really eager to please their master/owner...others aren't.  Some are naturally easy-going and gentle...others aren't.  There's more information available online about dog breeds and their characteristics than you could read in a lifetime...get started.  I think maybe a Lab or a Golden, maybe, if you want a large dog with a good disposition...but that's not something you can take to the bank, because I've never had either, just an observation.  Your local Humane Society likely has a website where they show & describe the dogs available for adoption...as will any rescue orgs in your area.  Good luck, it's a ginormous subject.  Rick

ETA: Also pretty much always had at least one cat (more often two cats) during all those decades.  Just me and one cat left now...our herd has dwindled considerably.


----------



## Hass (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been reading... for a long, long time. 
Protection is also on the list of things I'd like from a dog... But I don't really want to put that on a dog.
However I don't think too many burglars would be too interested in coming in to a house if they saw this waiting inside.
http://youtu.be/D07rb5KsiSE

Mainly just worried about cats, or a dog that can't be controlled and turns in to a horror.


----------



## fossil (Dec 30, 2011)

A dog can be gentle with its owners/family/friends and very protective/territorial at the same time.  Depends on the dog and the owner(s) and how the dog is trained.  Rick


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 30, 2011)

The best dogs IMHO are herding dogs.  They are super easy to train, extremely loyal, protective.   They have energy when you want them to, and chill out when you don't.     Right now I have a colliexaussie shepherd cross and a red heeler.  Super, super dogs.   I've loved hunting dogs also, but the sheepdogs are more easily civilized and bred for service over generations.


----------



## potter (Dec 30, 2011)

Your concerns about huskies is right on. Sweetest, most beautiful dogs who are bred to run 100 miles a day in a straight line away from you. Still mourn the loss of ours at 16 yrs old, but will not get another.


----------



## loon (Dec 30, 2011)

Once ya own a Pyrenees Hass you will never go to a different breed... BUT!!  they have a mind of their own..and alot of work if they aint doing their job on a farm  ;-) 

and wouldnt trade Emma for anything.  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## Hass (Dec 30, 2011)

haha loon, I always enjoy looking at your thread about her  She's absolutely gorgeous.
I thought about a Pyrenees too... But figured they'd be a bit too much to handle.



			
				potter said:
			
		

> Your concerns about huskies is right on. Sweetest, most beautiful dogs who are bred to run 100 miles a day in a straight line away from you. Still mourn the loss of ours at 16 yrs old, but will not get another.


Why did you decide not to get another one if you don't mind me asking?

I've also been thinking about if I get laid up in bed for a couple of weeks for whatever reason (stuff happens, ya know?), I'm sure an active dog would get pretty anxious being stuck inside every day.
If I have a husky/mal, I can always keep a mattress on a sled for emergencies and hook the dog up to it... and let it run around for a while. Just an option


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 30, 2011)

Labs are sweet dogs in my opinion!!   Here's mine with the outside cat.


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 30, 2011)

A Husky breed will run pulling that mattress all day everyday except when it's hot. They're bred to pull & run, & it seems almost impossible to "train" out of them ime. Like trying to teach a fish not to swim. I've had the best luck with mixed breed mongrels/mutts. Twice I've come across adult non tagged strays that I think got dumped or ran off due to lack of care or attention. They seemed to appreciate the simple things like food & heat. Both were quite timid at first, & not aggressive, also very loyal. I think most any dog will due defense duty once they've bonded, & feel a member of the "pack" / family. I'm fortunate to have been found by both these mutts & loved them both. Worst habit the last one had was she liked my chair as much as I did, & would only give it up grudgingly. We came to an agreement that she would get out of the chair after I gave her a displeased look for a minute, she would take her time getting out, then sit & stare till I petted her. To this day I still look for that old dog in my chair, & she's been gone for nearly a year. The requirements for my dogs are, 1. I like em kinda homely looking, 2. non aggressive, 3. They gotta go anywhere I go, & be good in the shop @ work, 4. They gotta be fairly intelligent. I don't care for the dumb ones with the vacant look in their eyes.

I'm sure this doesn't help you any, it just made me realize how much I miss my old dog. Gonna be headed to the pound after the 1'st to start interviewing new dogs.
 A C


----------



## Blue Vomit (Dec 30, 2011)

If a malamute or husky is what you want then go for it. Breed characteristics are not absolute. Breed characteristics can give you a general blueprint of what tendencies are generally associated with that breed, BUT that does not mean every dog in that breed is that way. 
If the malamute is what you really like, surf the web, contact breeders, maybe you find a breeder who has cats as well. If that's what you like, it's worth a try.
If it's not that important to you, do your research and find a breed that will get along with the cats better. I think purina has an online breed selector that you can fool around with. It might be a place to start.
Im sure everyone will tell you how great their dogs are (mine is the best), you just have to find out what dog is going to be the best for YOU and YOUR situation.
Good luck.


----------



## Nixon (Dec 30, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Labs. Of course My opinion is mildly biased


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 30, 2011)

Get a mutt from the local animal rescue shelter - good for the soul. Our current dog is (from the shelter), and she's awesome.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2011)

Adabiviak said:
			
		

> Get a mutt from the local animal rescue shelter - good for the soul. Our current dog is (from the shelter), and she's awesome.



+1


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't say enough about shelter dogs. I have a lab mix and an aussie mix. Both are the best dogs you could ask for, they seem to know you did some thing special by adopting them.


----------



## schlot (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the idea of a pound dog myself.

My wife got an abused lab mix from the shelter just before we were married. Got it to keep away an old boyfriend. LOL. It's been a challenge to train him. Very gun shy, timid, hated new things, even water. 2 years later he's a really good dog. Goes out and cuts with me and has no problems now with the sound of the chainsaw and finally likes water. It's been hard work but it's been worth it.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 30, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Adabiviak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 

Our little Abby is a rescue.


----------



## potter (Dec 30, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> haha loon, I always enjoy looking at your thread about her  She's absolutely gorgeous.
> I thought about a Pyrenees too... But figured they'd be a bit too much to handle.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Our husky would take off at the first opportunity, and run for miles. It's ok if you're the kind of person who can "lose" a few until you get the right one. I think they have huge ranges, naturally.  Ours wasn't dependble off leash until she was 10. But very attached to their people. I agree dogs can vary greatly within breed, but I've met many husky owners with similar experience. The high energy I could deal with, keeping her on the property and not chasing her around to avoid an early death, not. 
I have been severely tempted as they are the most beautiful, high personality dogs. My 3 yr old who never met the dog has developed a husky fascination- asked from Santa and got a toy husky. So we aren't out of the woods, yet......


----------



## lukem (Dec 30, 2011)

If kids are in the equation now, or will be while the dog is still alive, make sure you plan for that.  Some breeds are better with kids than others.  When I was growing up we had a german shepherd that would herd me around the yard...anytime I got too close to something dangerous it would gently bump me out of the way or put itself in between me and the danger.  I was too little to remember it but my mom swears it did.  

I have a yellow lab right now and he's great with kids.  Once you get a lab out of it's puppy stage they are darned good dogs...Smart, obedient, and usually not overly energetic.  Lab puppies have an unlimited supply of raw energy, which usually gets dissipated by chewing on stuff.  Labs (and lots of pure-breds) tend to have some health problems though...mine has skin/ear issues from seasonal allergies.  Nothing a quick trip to the vet doesn't fix, but he's not just a food and water dog like a mutt usually is.

As for the cats, a cat will put a puppy in it's place pretty quick...then they'll be buds.  You usually don't have to worry about the cat and dog unless there are multiple dogs than gang up on the cat.


----------



## Hass (Dec 30, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> As for the cats, a cat will put a puppy in it's place pretty quick...then they'll be buds.  You usually don't have to worry about the cat and dog unless there are multiple dogs than gang up on the cat.


Haha, People always tell me this but I have a hard time believing a 10lb fur ball can teach a 90lb blob of meat how it's going to be. But I also had a hard time believing cats wouldn't jump on top of a hot stove 



			
				Adabiviak said:
			
		

> Get a mutt from the local animal rescue shelter - good for the soul. Our current dog is (from the shelter), and she's awesome.


Of course I will. I have a ton of shelters near me... There's even Husky/Malamute only shelters, etc.... Especially since it's after Christmas a lot of little buddies will be getting "returned" after people find out what taking care of a pet really entails!

ALSO:
A lot of the shelters near me will ONLY adopt out larger breeds with a fenced in yard. Some actually do home inspections to make sure your house/yard is right for them. Since I don't have a fenced in yard, it may make it tricky. Do you think it would be unusual if I fenced in my yard? haha. I haven't ever found someone with a fence in my part of the country so I think I'd look a little out of place with one. I have no problem paying/doing the labor to get it done... I could probably fence in a 100'x80' part of my backyard. No doubt it will be fairly expensive whatever material route I go... But I'm not concerned about that.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd also recommend a cross (mutt).  They're healthier physically and emotionally.  Put the word out to your friends and neighbors and watch
your local ads.  I don't buy into the "rescue" stuff.
Get him as a pup, get him fixed and get his shots.
Socialize him well with the kids, cats, and other people.  Walk his borders more than you ever want to.
He will form his own sense of protection for you and yours (especially the kids for some reason).
Always be calm and cool with him and you'll be amazed at what he'll do for you.
Cheeze I love good dawgs.
Kenny


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2011)

Our husky would take off at the first opportunity, and run for miles. It's ok if you're the kind of person who can "lose" a few until you get the right one. I think they have huge ranges, naturally.  Ours wasn't dependble off leash until she was 10. But very attached to their people. I agree dogs can vary greatly within breed, but I've met many husky owners with similar experience. The high energy I could deal with, keeping her on the property and not chasing her around to avoid an early death, not. 
I have been severely tempted as they are the most beautiful, high personality dogs. My 3 yr old who never met the dog has developed a husky fascination- asked from Santa and got a toy husky. So we aren't out of the woods, yet......

One more statement on Huskies or Husky & whatever's mixed in,
& this is by no means disrespecting the breed...
They tend to have "Alpha" type personalities & for the most part 
will only act as a "Beta" or defer to one person, at least when 
they are younger. I mentioned this to our local vet at one
of her early check-ups & he agreed wholeheartedly
My last was a Husky/Yellow Lab mix & a great dog when 
I was around, but she flat out wouldn't listen to anyone else,
at least when she was really young.
As she aged, she seemed to decide that she could defer to my
daughters, maybe because she & the two of them were together
for over a decade. She never DID obey my EX-wife...
Maybe that's why the dog & I got along so well!


----------



## drewboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Another thing to consider may be life expectancy, some of the larger breeds have issues after about 6 or 7 years. I have 3 australian sheperds, all over 10 years old- my oldest is 14 and still going relatively strong. My wife and I say we we are going to throw a keg party for his 15th birthday and invite all of his friends (and ours). My two younger (relative term) dogs know their yard boundaries very well but I suggest training ASAP when the dog is young, my oldest never was an off-leash dog- he will take off in a second.
 My other suggestion for a healthy dog, besides the obvious vet visits, is not to skimp on the quality of their food.


----------



## Hass (Dec 30, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> One more statement on Huskies or Husky & whatever's mixed in,
> & this is by no means disrespecting the breed...
> They tend to have "Alpha" type personalities & for the most part
> will only act as a "Beta" or defer to one person, at least when
> they are younger.



I read about this quite a bit. I guess you have to "show them who's boss" around a couple of months (4-5 months if i recall) since that's when they start trying to take alpha status. But if I get an older dog, it will be a bit more tricky if they weren't shown the way...



			
				Let Me Stand Next To Your Fire said:
			
		

> My other suggestion for a healthy dog, besides the obvious vet visits, is not to skimp on the quality of their food.


Never! I'd gladly miss out on a night at the movies or a dinner out if it meant having happy pets. My kitties always get science diet... A bit more expensive than the rest, but each shelter I got my cats from said it's all they feed their cats because it's the best... and the vet we go to agrees. Happy kitties give much more enjoyment than a night at the movies honestly. lol 
Hopefully the same can be said about a happy dog!

I'm really thinking about fencing in a good part of my back yard... That way I don't have to worry about it if I get or hurt. I know my fiance would take care of it, and my family would fill in the gaps if there are any... But I don't want it to come to that. I kind of like the idea of being able to let him/her out the back door, do whatever it wants out there and not be afraid.

I just measured the space I would use for the fence... It's 160 deep, and 40ft wide at the back, and 70ft wide towards the house.
So it'll be about $1500 for the fence if I use prebuilt wood 6' tall sections from HD. Plus 4x4s and concrete. I'd probably build the fencing myself depending on how much cheaper it is versus prebuilt sections...
Malamute puppies from a breeder are ~$2100 for females and $2400 for males.
This fella will cost me as as much as any car I've bought, and that's before all the food and such 

What about pet insurance? Scam? Crap? Garbage?


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a 13-year-old GSD (German Shepard Dog) that was an avowed cat-chaser and -hater.  We got adopted last summer by a half-grown scrawny cat who hung out for weeks checking us out before finally walking in one day and letting us know that she had decided to offer us her services.  Dog went half-nuts trying to warn us of the danger that was in our midst.  It took a few months, but the cat has that dog completely trained.  They've even been caught sleeping together. 

I grew up with dogs, spent a lot of time with other people's dogs, and have had three primary dogs in my life: malamute, and two GSDs.  They are all high-drive dogs that took a lot of time and attention.  I wouldn't have missed out on any one of them, but I wouldn't recommend any of them for `starter dogs'.   

I agree with the recommendations above to get a good healthy sane mutt.  Look for a dog with dark skin (non-albino).  It can have white fur and still not be an albino, but if it's got blue eyes, white skin, pink nose and ears, it's got a greater chance of health and neurological/behavioral problems.  That's kind of a dogmatic statement, and I'm sure there are exceptions, but in general, you're better off avoiding the problems that are possible with these.  Mutts have hybrid vigor, and tend to be great family dogs.   Here's why, in part: if someone has a problem with a dog that they spent $1000 for, they're likely to either a) deny, or b) try to solve it.  Mutts, on the other hand, if they have serious behavior or health problems, tend to get put down.  

Agree with statement above that larger breeds don't usually live as long as mid-sized dogs, which don't tend to live as long as small dogs.  

Most breeds were specialized for particular functions: herding, hunting, digging out rodents, protection, etc.  That means that they will have a strong drive to work in that field, and that other characteristics were bred out in the process of specializing.  The more you know about the work that your dog was bred for (even with mixed breeds), the happier you will keep them.  Dogs are working animals, and happiest with a job.  For some dogs, this is non-negotiable.  My current dog comes from strong working lines (Schutzhund III as far back as I have records on her ancestors), but was happy with the job of helping me raise up my kids.  I strongly recommend staying away from Rottweilers, Pitt Bulls, and Dobies.  There are great examples of these breeds, but there can definitely be aggression problems with them, and they are not starter dogs.  Same with Dalmatians, Chows, and Jack Russell Terriers. 

There are temperament tests that you can perform on a dog that you meet at the pound, and they're worth reading about if you want to try to screen out some issues that way.  In general, with mutts, look for a calm steady dog that will come up to you and be friendly, and doesn't startle easily.  Also look for a sturdy-boned animal rather than a delicate-boned one.  There are connections between appearance and aggression/fear levels.  Think of the difference between a high-strung Arabian and a sturdy old farm horse.  The latter was the kind that will tolerate having five kids climbing on their backs, get hitched to a plow six days a week, and pull the buggy to church on Sundays.  Not to say Arabians aren't great horses--they are--but not a great starter horse.  Same is true with dogs. 

A couple of good books that are worth reading: Monks of New Skete: "How to be your Dog's Best Friend"; Temple Grandin:
 "Animals in Translation".  There are also a lot of breed-specific books out there.   

It's a life-long commitment, and good for you for not taking this on lightly.  Our lives would be so much less rich without these creatures, but lots of responsibility involved.  Good luck in finding the right dog. 

And yes, even if you're the only one around with a fence, your farmer-neighbors will probably appreciate your willingness to keep a dog contained that way.  In general, given the opportunity, most dogs will wander unless trained not to or prevented from doing so.  

If you can, wait until spring to get a dog, as it's easier to house-train them (if you're getting a puppy).  Also, if you can time it so that someone is around (no school or work commitments for awhile) while they adjust, it's easier on the dogs.  

Also, malamutes may do fine if they completely shed their outer coats--I don't know if they'll do that in a hot climate.  But keep in mind that they are bred for the cold.  My dog hated the Alaskan summers, and loved playing outside in the snow and cold in the winter.   Her coat was about three inches thick, and made of dense inner fur covered by long, thick guard hairs.  Not built for the heat.


----------



## Hass (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope I don't sound like an absolute jackwad for saying this... But my fear with getting a mutt is that later down the road I may regret not getting the type of dog that I actually truly wanted. I don't want more than one dog... I don't have space for more than one large breed even. So whatever I end up getting, I'm getting for the rest of its/our life. I'm sure I'll love it just the same, yes. But I don't want to feel like... Well if this were a such and such it would be nicer... But the opposite is also true, I don't want to get a dog only to realize it's too much for me to handle and wish I'd gone with something different. Even if I have to pay for formal training (or even classes at a pet store?) or someone to come to my house and help with the training until I can fully take over, I have no problem doing that.

I hope I'm not sounding like a jerk... I just want to a decision I'll be comfortable with for a long time to come.
I also realize I'm probably over thinking all of this :|


----------



## lukem (Dec 30, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> I hope I don't sound like an absolute jackwad for saying this... But my fear with getting a mutt is that later down the road I may regret not getting the type of dog that I actually truly wanted. I don't want more than one dog... I don't have space for more than one large breed even. So whatever I end up getting, I'm getting for the rest of its/our life. I'm sure I'll love it just the same, yes. But I don't want to feel like... Well if this were a such and such it would be nicer... But the opposite is also true, I don't want to get a dog only to realize it's too much for me to handle and wish I'd gone with something different. Even if I have to pay for formal training (or even classes at a pet store?) or someone to come to my house and help with the training until I can fully take over, I have no problem doing that.
> 
> I hope I'm not sounding like a jerk... I just want to a decision I'll be comfortable with for a long time to come.
> I also realize I'm probably over thinking all of this :|



There's nothing wrong with getting the dog you want...you're going to have it for the next 8 - 18 years.


----------



## thenorth (Dec 30, 2011)

My log dog, is from the pound. choc. lab/greyhound....
she is perfect .................
when the time comes, the dog will pick you.............

john


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 30, 2011)

I vote German Shepard for a large breed, or Border Collie for a medium breed.  I will say that Border Collies take a good deal of attention though, but they are so smart it's worth it to me.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Hass-
I see you're in Alabama!  Best meat in the country right there at that IGA.
They got great dogs too!  Get it?  Dogs?  AHahahahaha...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't seen anything indicating how active you are.  Any working dog is going to need regular exercise.  You can get away to a point with opening the back door, but they really need to be run/worked a bit.  Are you willing to do this when it is cold and raining out?  I think lots of the issues that dogs have comes from too much pent up energy.  

The other thing that will matter is whether you are a leader or a follower.  DAKSY touched on it when he mentioned alpha and beta dogs.  With all dogs, you have to be the leader.  But with an alpha, you really have to be a good one.  For a first dog I'd go with a less dominant dog from the start.  You won't have the frustration.  Luckily most dogs are not dominant unless you show them you aren't.  

MAtt


----------



## loon (Dec 30, 2011)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Hey Hass-
> I see you're in Alabama!  Best meat in the country right there at that IGA.
> They got great dogs too!  Get it?  Dogs?  AHahahahaha...



See you still have a great personality and are a laugh a minute  :smirk: 

get it?

loon


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 30, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> I hope I don't sound like an absolute jackwad for saying this... But my fear with getting a mutt is that later down the road I may regret not getting the type of dog that I actually truly wanted. I don't want more than one dog... I don't have space for more than one large breed even. So whatever I end up getting, I'm getting for the rest of its/our life. I'm sure I'll love it just the same, yes. But I don't want to feel like... Well if this were a such and such it would be nicer... But the opposite is also true, I don't want to get a dog only to realize it's too much for me to handle and wish I'd gone with something different. Even if I have to pay for formal training (or even classes at a pet store?) or someone to come to my house and help with the training until I can fully take over, I have no problem doing that.
> 
> I hope I'm not sounding like a jerk... I just want to a decision I'll be comfortable with for a long time to come.
> I also realize I'm probably over thinking all of this :|




Took me three years to find the dog I have now.  She came out of the Omega Kennel in Montana (daughter of Uzi and Cihara, if you care to check out their pix).  I understand that there are some controversies regarding that OK, but I have been very happy with our dog.   However--she was a hardheaded handful as an adolescent.  But also willing at nine months to take over the duty of driving off moose that got too close to the house, and agile enough to not get kicked/killed in the process.  If I were looking for another dog, that's probably where I would go back to, and that's probably where my kids would go if and when they get dogs.  I'm not sure if I'm explaining myself well here--I love the breed, and yet I'd be one of the first to say it's not for everyone.  I've heard breeders say that they've had dogs `returned' after a year or so because the family just couldn't deal with the dogs' needs--and the dogs grieve the loss for years.   

I don't think you're overthinking this at all; that's why I recommended those books.   I encourage you to do all the homework before you get the dog; you'll both be happier.  If you do go with a particular breed, know why you're getting that breed, and what you want to ask of it.    I'm not sure finding training through a pet store is going to be your best bet; I'd talk to good vet first about what's out there.  The best vet clinics will help you with the all-round needs of an animal: health care, emergencies, feeding, boarding and training references, and even selections.  I've asked vets about the best dogs in their care when I was looking for a dog.  They know a lot, and see a lot of animals.

BTW, my GSD would do the same thing described above, hang out with little kids, herd them away from the driveway, and come and get an adult if they weren't `obeying' her.


----------



## dougstove (Dec 30, 2011)

I have sleddogs, and I would not recommend most malamutes for a first time owner.
Most of them have a high prey drive, and are big enough and willing enough to kill livestock.

Furthermore, in Alabama, malamutes & huskies are going to find it hot most of the time.
     (Even in southern Canada, malamutes & Siberian huskies cannot be used as working sleddogs most of the year, since they overheat)
Most malamutes & husky lines are not protective of people nor territory, so it is just the visual factor keeping people away.

Shelter dogs are a great way to go, particularly if the shelter people are knowledgeable about making a match.
Also, in some ways, two dogs are less work than one, since if they are compatible, they will play.

If you like exercise, German Shorthaired pointers are intelligent, versatile dogs.
Many border collies are too smart for their own good, unless you have jobs for them.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 30, 2011)

Pick by the dog, not the breed.  There are generalities about breeds, but they are NEVER 100% in every dog.  Huskies and Malamutes in general, are not good with small animals/cats.  But I've known exceptions.

Labs...I think are one of the worst dogs for breed generalizations (I mean this as a dog people will get based on the generalization, not meaning the most misunderstood-that would be the Pitts, Rotties, GSDs and the like).  Everyone seems to think they are the best dogs ever.  We've had two since we've been together, and my dad had one when I was younger.  A friend will only have labs.

Of her dogs that I've known, one was a mix and an absolute love, the sweetest thing ever.  Well behaved, liked everyone, never got into anything.  Next, a pure bred she got as a puppy, was a very mellow guy but had a seisure disorder.  Then, a purebred she had to put down because he was nasty as anything-and she got him as a puppy too.  Only listened to her and tried to attack anyone he could reach.  Now, another one she got as a puppy, mostly good.

Of ours, one was a mutt and we got her at a few years old.  HIGH energy (like most labs) and got into EVERYTHING.  Ate EVERYTHING (soap, toothpaste, raw potatoes, you name it, she ate it).  Very friendly.  Currently, we have one we rescued, we are home #3 and we're doing serious work with her.  Originally tried to bite everyone, barked at everyone, didn't listen...high energy, very smart and only wears a muzzle when we're walking her just because we don't trust her not to have a relapse.  The people we got her from had never had a dog before and got a lab because they believed the whole "labs are the best family dogs" speel.  She scared their kids and I think them too, and chased their cat who hid upstairs (she's afraid of stairs and won't go up them).  She growled at each of us ONCE before we both put her in her place about it (seperate incidents) and has NEVER done it again-I would bet she did the same to them but they didn't know what to do and it scared them.  She doesn't retrieve and won't swim, she's afraid to go more than belly deep in the lake.  Supposed to be bad with cats, we're not trying.

The best dog we had (imo) was a Rottie.  Got her at about 4 years old from the SPCA, purebred.  Friendly towards everyone we let in the door, cornered a friend that jumped our 6' fence unannounced until I got there and told her it was ok (she had him against the fence with her hackles up and growling.showing teeth, but didn't bite).  Very laid back.  Smart but not a trouble maker.  Had bad hips though, and that's what eventually got the better of her.  Great with kids, our cats and the lab mix.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 30, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> They are all high-drive dogs that took a lot of time and attention.  I wouldn't have missed out on any one of them, but I wouldn't recommend any of them for `starter dogs'.
> 
> I strongly recommend staying away from Rottweilers, Pitt Bulls, and Dobies.  There are great examples of these breeds, but there can definitely be aggression problems with them, and they are not starter dogs.  Same with Dalmatians, Chows, and Jack Russell Terriers.



I agree on the above statements, dispite the fact that my fav breed is the Rottweiler.  I do think they can be a "first dog" for someone, like a GSD, but it has to be someone committed to understanding the breed and training the dog.  I LOVE GSDs but for some reason am allergic.  Of all the dogs I've known, the ones with the most personality issues to number of dogs (pretty much all of them, lol) were GSDs.  In including the dollface from across the street that jumped out the second story window, dug through a door and chewed through chainlink (I really loved her, she was a doll if she knew you).  And my friend's dog that he had to "bribe" with treats to get into his own house.  But also, very loyal-most police dogs are GSDs.


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 30, 2011)

Adabiviak said:
			
		

> Get a mutt from the local animal rescue shelter - good for the soul. Our current dog is (from the shelter), and she's awesome.



+1 million.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 30, 2011)

Both of my mastiffs have been wonderful. Extremely lazy, love attention, great with kids. They are quite shy, almost aloof at times, but once they accept a stranger as okay they want to be lap dogs. They can be stubborn and definitely require obedience training. You don't want a 170lb dog you can't control. The male went pretty regularly for two years, mostly because it was free from the rescue he came from, and he was good at it. It's been 3+ years, but he still gets it, and knows a bunch of hand signals. 
They are pretty low key, low energy dogs. They don't need a big yard and a bunch of exercise. They are fine alone in the house for 10+ hours at a time. They don't get bored because they sleep all the time anyway. They also make my wife more comfortable with me being gone overnight for work. They are super protective. I wouldn't want to be the poor bastard that walks into my house uninvited. I'm not sure if they would eat anybody, but they sure would make an intruder uncomfortable   
I've had pets all of my life. These two dogs are by far the best yet.


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 30, 2011)

Another resource I'll steer you towards if you do decide to go the GSD route is the discussion boards over at Leerburg Kennels site.  They have a lot of training information and discussions of the different temperament issues that can come up with these dogs.   

My dog has never bitten anyone in her life, but I knew a big strong smart animal-savvy man who said he would rather have his arm cut off than walk into my house with that dog loose.  She was (in her prime) no less dangerous than a loaded gun on voice command, and I never forgot it.  

I had a dog walk into my house with her owner, who was intimidated by his dog, and reached up to help herself to some food on my table.  Before the dog, owner, and almost even I knew what was happening, the dog was on her back on the floor with one hand around her muzzle and the other on her throat while I explained my expectations for her behavior when she visited.  She was very polite to me after that, and the owner had a whole different outlook on her as well.   I have been known to punch a dog in the jaw for growling at a child, again, almost without pause to think.   I brook no nonsense whatsoever from large dogs, as I know they suffer the most if they are not well-brought-up.  I've gotten away with that because I was willing to take it to whatever level necessary to be alpha animal in those circumstances.  

There are some dogs I would never *ever* do that with because I would have lost not just face but possibly my face in the process.  Some dogs with those kinds of dominance lines don't really mature into them until they're about two years old.  Just sayin'.  

I think if you sit down and ask yourself in detail what you're looking for in a dog, some things will start to coalesce for you.   

If you're dead set on a purebred, you can find good examples out there.  But know your breeds, know what their downsides are, and ask breeders the right questions, and look for breeders who know the problems that the breed can have and who are willing to frankly discuss them.  Find out what they're doing to deal with that or eliminate those problems in their lines.  The good ones don't mind.  

I also looked at the quality of life that the breeding dogs experienced.  If they spent their lives behind chain link fences, I kept looking.  The place I bought from (long distance, so I can only go by what I saw and heard) looked like dog heaven, and the dogs looked loved and happy.  I've seen breeders (even very small ones) whose dogs spend their lives mostly locked up.  At the kennel I bought from, the pups are whelped next at the owner's bedside, and handled by humans from birth.  The breeding stock is family, and kept and cherished long after they are retired from breeding.  I can live with that.   

If you're shying away from mutts, perhaps you might consider a crossbreed?   One of the greatest dogs I've known was a GSD-Golden mix.   You've still got a lot of the advantages of the hybrid vigor (meaning that usually in a first-gen crossbreed, the best characteristics from both parents are dominant), without some of the downsides of the purebred.


----------



## Dix (Dec 31, 2011)

Best dog I ever had was a rescue from Bide A Wee. She was a golden/collie cross (built like a collie, colored like a golden. Damn, she was pretty, eye liner & all. Smart as a whip, too). Her name was Dublin. Stood between myself & the Dixettes Dad one night, and her back was to me, and she didn't back down, teeth barred, ready to rumble. All 80 pounds of her. 

He left.

She picked me. Was walking through the kennels at the rescue, and hit a load of pups. She barked, and came right to the front, all kissy kissy, waggy waggy. We snuggled, much to the delight of our tour guide.  As I walked on, she kept barking. I went into another part of the rescue, and I could still hear her. 

In my head, I heard the word "doomed".

Glad I got "doomed" that day.

Don't get me wrong, I love the Murph, but a fox terrier is a PITA, sometimes


----------



## Hass (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all your thoughts guys, I greatly appreciate it.



			
				dougstove said:
			
		

> Furthermore, in Alabama, malamutes & huskies are going to find it hot most of the time.
> (Even in southern Canada, malamutes & Siberian huskies cannot be used as working sleddogs most of the year, since they overheat)
> Most malamutes & husky lines are not protective of people nor territory, so it is just the visual factor keeping people away.



I live in Alabama NY. It's a town called Alabama in NY. It's right next to Buffalo. 
I looked around since I was wondering if our summers here would be too warm for them... I ended up finding a large amount of Malamute breeders down in Texas and the surrounding states... I'm not sure how well the Mals survive down there, but they do I guess. So I'd assume the climate up here would be fine for them as long as they get a nice pool to play in whenever they please. Plus there's lots of snow in the winter, so I'm sure that'll make one happy 



			
				snowleopard said:
			
		

> If you're dead set on a purebred, you can find good examples out there.  But know your breeds, know what their downsides are, and ask breeders the right questions, and look for breeders who know the problems that the breed can have and who are willing to frankly discuss them.  Find out what they're doing to deal with that or eliminate those problems in their lines.  The good ones don't mind.
> 
> I also looked at the quality of life that the breeding dogs experienced.  If they spent their lives behind chain link fences, I kept looking.  The place I bought from (long distance, so I can only go by what I saw and heard) looked like dog heaven, and the dogs looked loved and happy.  I've seen breeders (even very small ones) whose dogs spend their lives mostly locked up.  At the kennel I bought from, the pups are whelped next at the owner's bedside, and handled by humans from birth.  The breeding stock is family, and kept and cherished long after they are retired from breeding.  I can live with that.
> 
> If you're shying away from mutts, perhaps you might consider a crossbreed?   One of the greatest dogs I've known was a GSD-Golden mix.   You've still got a lot of the advantages of the hybrid vigor (meaning that usually in a first-gen crossbreed, the best characteristics from both parents are dominant), without some of the downsides of the purebred.



I'm not dead set on anything really. I don't mind mixes. I really didn't want to buy a dog from a breeder. I prefer one from a rescue, but if that's not an option I'll get one from a breeder. My dad had 7 GSDs in his life so far... So he's pretty familiar with them. I even thought about a GSD/mal mix... I see those tend to be somewhat common.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 31, 2011)

There are many awesome breeds out there.  I am partial to what I have for a number of reasons.  best of luck on your search


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 31, 2011)

When I lived in Houston I saw a guy at a pet store with a Newfy.  I asked how the dog delt with the temps down there and found out it had an air conditioned dog house.  I'd bet the TX breeder you saw did something similar.   

Matt


----------



## bpm44 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey there Hass - another large breed you may look into is a Bernese Mountain Dog. Originally from Berne Switzerland they are a large purebred farm dog, and  were often used as carting dogs to pull carts of goods to market. A bit bigger than your average golden retriever, bitches are about 85 or so pounds and males 105 or so. Very loyal, good with kids, guarding the house both while you're home or away, very playful. Love to have a "job" to do. They are slow to mature and do require relatively gentle but very consistent training. About a 10 year lifespan. There is a saying about them that is something like 3 years a young dog, 3 years a good dog, 3 years and old dog. Ours is all that I described, very sweet and full of zest. She follows me everywhere and loves being outdoors, but she is equally as good indoors.  Patience is the key to training this breed. 

We had a Golden, and she made it 15 years before her hips gave out.  She was one of the "perfect" dogs - trained easily. Great with everyone. Loved people. Such a good dog that I knew I would have to get a different breed to minimize comparisons between her and a new pup. I suppose that sounds shallow on my part, but she really was a great dog. So now we have a Bernese. She has gorgeous coloring. She makes me laugh with her crazy puppy antics. Just turned a year yesterday and I'm still learning her and she's still learning me, and really I wouldnt trade her for anything. 
Good luck with your search!


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 31, 2011)

I've only seen one malamute that was well socialized. He is a trip. If you quit playing with him, he tries to bark at you, but he can't. It comes out as a weird, short, funny howl. He's a huge 150lb furball. Very cool dog, but unusual for a malamute. The others I've been around were decent enough, but not overly affectionate. Kinda out there, distant maybe.


----------



## woodmeister (Dec 31, 2011)

have had many dogs malamute was great looking but a lot of work also a mastiff pretty mellow but messy drool and all Rottweiler was great very smart but not good around other male dogs he was a rescue so that may have been from his past black lab. was also a great dog very friendly just needed to be run lots of energy bonus was she was a great hunter and only 65 lbs. Whatever dog you choose mutt or otherwise it will only be as good as the time you put into it in training. The better the training upfront the greater the experience down the road.


----------



## ironworker (Dec 31, 2011)

Huskies and Malamutes are nice, but tend to run away a lot, and rescue dogs unfortunately come with baggage sometimes,get a lab from a reputable breeder, they will keep their boundaries and are easy to train, and are suprisenly protective, and what ever you chose, stay away from pet stores, you will get a puppy mill dog with tons of problems. Also crate train it, dogs are small den animals and are very comfortable in one, as soon as you take him out bring him outside to do his business.


----------



## Hass (Dec 31, 2011)

One thing I forgot to ask... and nobody mentioned, What about male/female?

Is there a big difference between sexes in dogs? I know females tend to be a bit smaller... Of course I'll get it spayed/neutered when the time comes. But does one tend to be more docile than the other, or more active... etc...?
I'm not asking about a specific breed, just a generalization across dogs if possible. I see males are typically a few hundred $$ more from breeders, so that's why I'm wondering. Unless it's just because they grow up to be larger.

Also! What about an actual raw meat diet? Anyone here do it?
I understand it's time consuming versus kibble... But from what I have read people tend to say it's better for dogs if you're able to do it.
I can buy cows and other animals from the farmers around me for cheap, so it's not that big of a deal. Maybe next year I'll hunt down a pair of black bears for his food  Black bear meat around here is extremely cheap too if you buy it off hunters. A lot of the hunters here end up throwing a lot of it away because of how it tastes. I know you're not supposed to, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't hear of it. I'd have to look in to seeing if bear meat is ok for them to eat... But I'd imagine so.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 31, 2011)

1. In my experience, females are more loving and males are more playful.
2. Mixed dogs can be very good as the 'bad aspects' (hip dysplasia, teeth issues, etc.) are often diluted.
3. #2 can often be avoided if buying from a reputable breeder with champion bloodlines.
4. Border Collies and other herders need lots of exercise to 'tame their minds.'  If you're not willing to put in the work, look at labs, goldies, etc.
5. Though just general guidelines, certain breeds do have certain personalities.  Every schnauzer I've owned has been loyal but easily bored.  So, while they love to be with me and the family, they also enjoy wandering.  All the labs and goldies I've had (and known) will stay within 25 feet of their masters all day.
6. We currently have a well-bread mini-schnauzer, and it's probably the only breed we'll ever own.

One last thing: check out Portuguese Water Dogs and Giant Schnauzers.  Both are good sized dogs that don't shed and have lots of personality and potential.

Good luck!

S


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> I've been reading... for a long, long time.
> Protection is also on the list of things I'd like from a dog... But I don't really want to put that on a dog.
> However I don't think too many burglars would be too interested in coming in to a house if they saw this waiting inside.
> http://youtu.be/D07rb5KsiSE
> ...



That breed is awesome...Sounds like a wolf.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 31, 2011)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> When I lived in Houston I saw a guy at a pet store with a Newfy.  I asked how the dog delt with the temps down there and found out it had an air conditioned dog house.  I'd bet the TX breeder you saw did something similar.
> 
> Matt



The Newfys were the basis for the labrador I believe.  Both water dogs...Newfys came first.  I think they have webbed paws


----------



## drewboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Hass, I would definitely stick with a quality kibble food-better for their teeth and it includes all the vitamins that they need. A meat only diet would prolly not be great in the long term, my cousin tried a raw chicken diet for his dogs and switched after about a year. My dogs have always been on science diet and they are a combined 36 years old and still very healthy. Another consideration is cleaning up the yard after them, with a good food, their 'stools' are more solid and much more 'pleasurable' to pick up!! 

Happy New Year!
Rob


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 1, 2012)

Good point.  Also, raw bear meat is a serious health risk for you to handle, due to trichinosis; can't imagine that it's that safe for your dogs, either.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 1, 2012)

I usually add cooked meats to my dog's food.  I feed a little less dog food but supliment with other things-like if we have a chicken, I'll boil the bones and make a broth, then mix in some rice.  She LOVES it.  I'd never feed raw, that's just asking to build a prey drive.

As far as a dog becoming a horror-usually they are from the start, or become one because of the owner.  The lab my friend had to put down was "off" since puppyhood.  Ours seems to have been made crazy by previous owners because they didn't know how to handle her.  We got her in August and you'd almost think she's a different dog now.  You will probably want to work with a rescue vs the SPCA or CL (which is where our cazy dog came from).  The SPCA only knows what they were told and a dog will behave very different in a cage surrounded by other dogs than in a home.  Someone posting on CL will probably be trying whatever it takes to get rid of their dog and might leave out important information, which is what happened to us.  A rescue will most likely have their dogs in home settings so they will have the best idea of how the dog acts in a family setting and will probably be working the hardest to match the dog/it's personality to a family.

If you're set on malamutes or huskies, I'd visit that rescue (there's on in Ransomville, I'm thinking that's the ones you're talking about) and talk to them about what you want in a dog and your situation-and meet some of the dogs there.  A friend of ours has three huskies, two are rescues.  She's very familiar with the breed and knew what she was getting, but they have been a huge challenge in her situation-one got out and attacked a neighbor's calf, another a barn cat...they are wonderful dogs, very friendly, but...we specifically chose not to get that breed because of the prey drive and energy level.  As active as labs are, huskies are even more-they need a LOT of excercise and we don't have a fenced yard.

We've only had girls...boys...pee on things.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 2, 2012)

If I'm cooking beef I'll give my Golden some of the raw offcuts or a piece of hamburger.  I'll also give cooked meats to him along with veggies.  Otherwise it is Nature's Variety and I swap out the flavors every bag.  He really likes popcorn.   

My current pup is my first male.  All other dogs were female and I was a bit worried about switching.  A friend said there would be nothing to worry about and they were right.  This guy sticks to me like glue.  He's also the first dog I ever had from a breeder.  Everything else was a mutt.  They were all good dogs, but this one is the best.  I don't know if it is bloodline, breed, or what.  








Matt


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 2, 2012)

A good Golden--what's not to love? 

That post above reminded me of an incident with my current old girl.  She was about 6-7 months old, and I had her in an outside kennel that we assembled at considerable expense and frustration.  She went through the chain-link door at first opportunity.  What did she do when she achieved her freedom?  Went over to the front porch, laid down, and waited for us there. Front door-- GSD place of honor, inside or out.  And they will claim it.  

If your dad has raised several, than you know the breed.  That's good.


----------

